# FOR SALE



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Slightly used this year hay equipment. Well I thought about it more than once. When will the rain give us a break. No window week after week. I thought last year was bad enough, with small windows. But this year takes the cake. I'm operating on broke. I done took to swamp logging to make a dollar. Anybody wants to see some rain, I'll trade locations for a while. Weather man says."looks like there gonna be a lil more rain".


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm praying for you and pulling for you. I hope you can hang in there.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Been a bit wet here to Andy, not as bad as you guys for sure. Makes a preservative system that I DID'NT buy last winter look real inviting to me.......


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Been a bit wet here to Andy, not as bad as you guys for sure. Makes a preservative system that I DID'NT buy last winter look real inviting to me.......


devildawg there was a used system for sale in the market place on this forum about a month ago.. I know this is comparing apples to peaches, but we can even get to the threshold of using preservative.. we just wait as long as we dare and bale and wrap and wrap and wrap, but I guess we are still better off than quite a few guys that can't even get it knocked down... This is a banner yr ... to take up drink'n....


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

And I wish we would get a good soaker here. The older alfalfa field here has big dry spots in it, lawns are going dormant.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Gearclash said:


> And I wish we would get a good soaker here. The older alfalfa field here has big dry spots in it, lawns are going dormant.


If it just rain and sun come out,this hazy crap sucks.Lawn is green yet but its gonna get dry fast with no sub moisture,here.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

JD You prayed well. In the second week of sunshine, and making hay. Long HOT days but it sure feels good. Might even pickup a new cash customer in the morning. Feels great to be back on the tractor and not in the house pout'en. God is good. Thanks for the support guys.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

You're not the only one who gets in a mood like that when the weather doesn't cooperate. But it's always amazing how it eventually all works out in the end


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Bgriffin856 said:


> You're not the only one who gets in a mood like that when the weather doesn't cooperate. But it's always amazing how it eventually all works out in the end


That makes me feel better. lol Going on 3rd week now, with only a shower on some fresh cut yesterday. Got it all flipped today. Couldn't hardly tell it rained. 20% chance all week, but I won't stop. By weeks end I'll be caught up. Let the sun shine.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

AndyL said:


> That makes me feel better. lol Going on 3rd week now, with only a shower on some fresh cut yesterday. Got it all flipped today. Couldn't hardly tell it rained. 20% chance all week, but I won't stop. By weeks end I'll be caught up. Let the sun shine.


This is great news! Was troubled by your first post. Funny how we grow to like people we never met face to face on this site. Good luck and go get em!!!


----------

